# Looking fo well muscled bodybuilders to $ help out



## Ceso (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to assist you $; you must be well muscled bodybuilder and it will be helpful if you are in Florida but not required.

lll-------lll


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Ceso* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## superted (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent choice my friend 

 its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

 If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride

and feel free to ask away absolutely anything


----------

